# Depal CPH



## RWTM (Dec 16, 2021)

We went from a 900-500 CPH to barley getting over 200. Still around 500 without the autos. What’s your CPH?

(at one point we were ranked in the Top 5 out of all the DC’s)


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 16, 2021)

Idk depals numbers but I've also never seen it get utilized 100%.  We've got the 2 main depal throw lines where you load pallets on converyors for them to throw.  Cage cart line.  Then we've got the 6-8  platforms idk what they are called where someone is on the ground with a walk behind fork lift putting pallets on platforms that raise by airbags for them to throw.  Then there are two two other area's to throw pallets\carts on a backup conveyor.  If the cart cart line isn't thrown fast enough they will get alternately staged here and WHS will end up throwing them or if one of the conveyors for the main pallet feed line goes down for too long they will get staged here.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 17, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Idk depals numbers but I've also never seen it get utilized 100%.  We've got the 2 main depal throw lines where you load pallets on converyors for them to throw.  Cage cart line.  Then we've got the 6-8  platforms idk what they are called where someone is on the ground with a walk behind fork lift putting pallets on platforms that raise by airbags for them to throw.  Then there are two two other area's to throw pallets\carts on a backup conveyor.  If the cart cart line isn't thrown fast enough they will get alternately staged here and WHS will end up throwing them or if one of the conveyors for the main pallet feed line goes down for too long they will get staged here.


Do you guys have ergo lifts? They replaced our autos


----------



## Luck (Dec 17, 2021)

My DC is one of the ones that had autos, those got taken away, but we were never given the updated manual setup. Still rocking our original 2 manual lines plus the 4 auto lines which we also use to throw manual by just stacking pallets to lift the pallet off the floor best we can. 

We also use the open edge of one of our manual lines to stage additional pallets, typically the heavy freight, to add additional areas for people to throw or also to provide a place for the line loader to throw if he catches up.

I don't know if all DCs are setup like this but we also have a central Depal location that we avoid using at all cost as it has a sharp 90° bend with the rest if the mezzanine and you basically have to staff an additional mezz guy to stand only there all day. And it makes it harder for the GPMers as well. So we do occasionally use it if necessary but again total last resort.

We used to throw 500-600. Not sure if that 900 was a type but that would be impressive. We were at one point the number one building before the autos got taken away.

Nowadays we typically hit 400 or so. I don't think we have gone down much from that. But that's because on B1 we had a very skewed ratio of wood and carts, aka we handled almost all of the pallets being pulled from the rafters thanks to B1 having the most guys trained in reach trucks in general.

Now that B1 has so many new hires who are all cartonaire we get more carts so the slowness of our new guys is being offset by our increased cart count.

Also worth noting my building has an A and B sort and we are a MLO building which sometimes slows Depal down. We average roughly 3-4k breapack these days.

200 sounds very low to me. Like I think I would actually have to try to go slow to achieve that. That's like 20 seconds per box. On the cart line I can throw 1,000/hr on a good day...

Last bit of info I can give is our typical depal plan is like 60k and we usually staff 15 guys down there with the expectation one is on the mezzanine above depal handing jams about half the time.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 17, 2021)

Luck said:


> My DC is one of the ones that had autos, those got taken away, but we were never given the updated manual setup. Still rocking our original 2 manual lines plus the 4 auto lines which we also use to throw manual by just stacking pallets to lift the pallet off the floor best we can.
> 
> We also use the open edge of one of our manual lines to state additional pallets, typically the heavy freight, to add additional areas for people to throw or also to provide a place for the line loaded to throw if he catches up.
> 
> ...


We throw outta central if the CA drop is high. Our mezz always gets jammed up. Our new SOM has changed the way we operate. We are so less productive. We also have a BP line that really should be IB’s problem not ours. Plus whenever the BP line gets full the mezz collects all the run off so our reject line will fill up with BP and we will have to drop 2-3 cages of BP when conducting the drop.


----------



## Luck (Dec 17, 2021)

Kostin said:


> We throw outta central if the CA drop is high. Our mezz always gets jammed up. Our new SOM has changed the way we operate. We are so less productive. We also have a BP line that really should be IB’s problem not ours. Plus whenever the BP line gets full the mezz collects all the run off so our reject line will fill up with BP and we will have to drop 2-3 cages of BP when conducting the drop.


The BP line diverts to the wing? That's absurd ours just shuts down and IB yells at us lol. But at the same time it is not considered acceptable to let it get to that point either. You need some better POCs


----------



## RWTM (Dec 17, 2021)

Luck said:


> The BP line diverts to the wing? That's absurd ours just shuts down and IB yells at us lol. But at the same time it is not considered acceptable to let it get to that point either. You need some better POCs


No it doesn’t divert to the wing. Spits out over by the cage line. BP is IB’s problem but since the line ends in Depal we are responsible for it. If our blue light is on for 7 mins it then shuts down. Havnt been to Depal in ages tho so I’m not certain on the exact time it takes to shut down. The ergos suck


----------



## Luck (Dec 17, 2021)

Kostin said:


> No it doesn’t divert to the wing. Spits out over by the cage line. BP is IB’s problem but since the line ends in Depal we are responsible for it. If our blue light is on for 7 mins it then shuts down. Havnt been to Depal in ages tho so I’m not certain on the exact time it takes to shut down. The ergos suck


Now I am confused. In the first part you said the reject line collects 2-3 carts of BP which to me says it's traveling through the mezz to the wing traveling the sorter and then getting rejected. 
What changes did your new SOM make? So far nothing sounds out of the ordinary other than you auditing noncon before sorters grab it.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 17, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Do you guys have ergo lifts? They replaced our autos



Yeah that's what the airbag lifts are.  Now I know why that's called the ergo side.    They put the pallet on the ergo lift and it raises up next to the platform they are on.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 17, 2021)

We also have a FC which is tarded.  Items get pulled and sent to shipping to get loaded in a trailer just to be moved to the other side of the DC and unloaded by the FC when we could just GPM right to the FC.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 17, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> We also have a FC which is tarded.  Items get pulled and sent to shipping to get loaded in a trailer just to be moved to the other side of the DC and unloaded by the FC when we could just GPM right to the FC.


We have same issues. Too many issues with our FC dept and the 4 lanes they have in OB


----------



## Luck (Dec 17, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> We also have a FC which is tarded.  Items get pulled and sent to shipping to get loaded in a trailer just to be moved to the other side of the DC and unloaded by the FC when we could just GPM right to the FC.


FC? That terms not ringing any bells for me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2021)

Luck said:


> FC? That terms not ringing any bells for me.


fulfillment  center - fc?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 17, 2021)

yeah fulfillment center


----------



## RWTM (Dec 17, 2021)

Luck said:


> FC? That terms not ringing any bells for me.


Fulfillment Center…. Pretty sure it’s E-commerce. Warehouse associates 


Hardlinesmaster said:


> fulfillment  center - fc?


Yes


----------



## RWTM (Dec 17, 2021)

Luck said:


> The BP line diverts to the wing? That's absurd ours just shuts down and IB yells at us lol. But at the same time it is not considered acceptable to let it get to that point either. You need some better POCs


I havnt been to Depal in forever but yeah we need better POC’s. I can tell by being on the mezz. Boxes coming off ergo/manual lines with double labels on them, just a header label on a box, poor label quality, or no labels at all. The cage line throwing side by bides or labels facing down. POC should be correcting those defects so we have less reprints and goes through the sorter the first time


Luck said:


> Now I am confused. In the first part you said the reject line collects 2-3 carts of BP which to me says it's traveling through the mezz to the wing traveling the sorter and then getting rejected.
> What changes did your new SOM make? So far nothing sounds out of the ordinary other than you auditing noncon before sorters grab it.


Are you mezz/sorter certified? When the Breakpack line is full it spits boxes over to the other lines that end up making it to the sorter. I’d have to write a book on all the changes. Pretty much we go by the standard now. Before we had some “short cuts” 😉 we’d use to increase productivity. I respect my SOM though don’t get me wrong. He’s the chain of command. Not allowed to practice those short cuts anymore though. A lot of safety changes were made too. Then the quality side of it has changed hence doing audits on the noncon before it’s taken.


FrankM0421 said:


> Yeah that's what the airbag lifts are.  Now I know why that's called the ergo side.    They put the pallet on the ergo lift and it raises up next to the platform they are on.


That’s the only piece of equipment I’m not certified on. Don’t get sent to Depal ever. I heard they suck. The way that they turn and knocks boxes off the platform


----------



## Luck (Dec 17, 2021)

Kostin said:


> I havnt been to Depal in forever but yeah we need better POC’s. I can tell by being on the mezz. Boxes coming off ergo/manual lines with double labels on them, just a header label on a box, poor label quality, or no labels at all. The cage line throwing side by bides or labels facing down. POC should be correcting those defects so we have less reprints and goes through the sorter the first time
> 
> Are you mezz/sorter certified? When the Breakpack line is full it spits boxes over to the other lines that end up making it to the sorter. I’d have to write a book on all the changes. Pretty much we go by the standard now. Before we had some “short cuts” 😉 we’d use to increase productivity. I respect my SOM though don’t get me wrong. He’s the chain of command. Not allowed to practice those short cuts anymore though. A lot of safety changes were made too. Then the quality side of it has changed hence doing audits on the noncon before it’s taken.
> 
> That’s the only piece of equipment I’m not certified on. Don’t get sent to Depal ever. I heard they suck. The way that they turn and knocks boxes off the platform


So the boxes ARE being diverted to the wing. That's... silly. 
No that is not standard at all, our system does not do that once the breakpack like is full it is just full and waits to be cleared. But again, we are expected to never let it get full to begin with. 

Interesting about the Fullfillment Center part. I thought they were an entirely separate type of DC. Is that something that has been newly integrated into some RDCs?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 18, 2021)

Luck said:


> So the boxes ARE being diverted to the wing. That's... silly.
> No that is not standard at all, our system does not do that once the breakpack like is full it is just full and waits to be cleared. But again, we are expected to never let it get full to begin with.
> 
> Interesting about the Fullfillment Center part. I thought they were an entirely separate type of DC. Is that something that has been newly integrated into some RDCs?




Ours was an addition to our RDC I'm not sure how many years ago as I wasn't here at the time I want to say at least 5 years though.  I recall being told it was a 1million square foot addition. They are considered separate. Have their own store number. Own lane\door in outbound. Which is why outbound loads trailers for the FC and then gets moved through the yard to the FC side and unloaded by the FC even though we can GPM everything directly into the FC.  It's accessed no different than any other part of the warehouse and you can't tell it was an addition. Sometimes we use it's equipment triples\RC\RR and they have one OP. We even use their breakroom. The FC equipment\Symbols are imaged with a different software than what we use at the DC so we end up having to use the symbols from the DC to work off them.  The FC is mainly just everything on Tier racks.  They used to use some of our bulk aisles and racks for their puts or whatever they call their stuff but that changed months ago because we were over capacity and they added some small racks in the FC to finally accomodate them.    Since it's not used at night I used it as my pit training area for new hires.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 18, 2021)

Luck said:


> So the boxes ARE being diverted to the wing. That's... silly.
> No that is not standard at all, our system does not do that once the breakpack like is full it is just full and waits to be cleared. But again, we are expected to never let it get full to begin with.
> 
> Interesting about the Fullfillment Center part. I thought they were an entirely separate type of DC. Is that something that has been newly integrated into some RDCs?


No they don’t get diverted just over flow onto other lines. The FC is a different store and they have their own store number but in the same building as the RDC. You must work at a smaller DC?


----------



## RWTM (Dec 18, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Ours was an addition to our RDC I'm not sure how many years ago as I wasn't here at the time I want to say at least 5 years though.  I recall being told it was a 1million square foot addition. They are considered separate. Have their own store number. Own lane\door in outbound. Which is why outbound loads trailers for the FC and then gets moved through the yard to the FC side and unloaded by the FC even though we can GPM everything directly into the FC.  It's accessed no different than any other part of the warehouse and you can't tell it was an addition. Sometimes we use it's equipment triples\RC\RR and they have one OP. We even use their breakroom. The FC equipment\Symbols are imaged with a different software than what we use at the DC so we end up having to use the symbols from the DC to work off them.  The FC is mainly just everything on Tier racks.  They used to use some of our bulk aisles and racks for their puts or whatever they call their stuff but that changed months ago because we were over capacity and they added some small racks in the FC to finally accomodate them.    Since it's not used at night I used it as my pit training area for new hires.


The FC doesn’t use power equipment at my DC


----------



## Luck (Dec 18, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Ours was an addition to our RDC I'm not sure how many years ago as I wasn't here at the time I want to say at least 5 years though.  I recall being told it was a 1million square foot addition. They are considered separate. Have their own store number. Own lane\door in outbound. Which is why outbound loads trailers for the FC and then gets moved through the yard to the FC side and unloaded by the FC even though we can GPM everything directly into the FC.  It's accessed no different than any other part of the warehouse and you can't tell it was an addition. Sometimes we use it's equipment triples\RC\RR and they have one OP. We even use their breakroom. The FC equipment\Symbols are imaged with a different software than what we use at the DC so we end up having to use the symbols from the DC to work off them.  The FC is mainly just everything on Tier racks.  They used to use some of our bulk aisles and racks for their puts or whatever they call their stuff but that changed months ago because we were over capacity and they added some small racks in the FC to finally accomodate them.    Since it's not used at night I used it as my pit training area for new hires.


Fascinating. We load a trailer for one but it's not attached to us, it's it's own separate location in another state. I suppose it makes sense for them to build new ones right next to RDCs when that is an option.


----------



## Hal (Dec 22, 2021)

We average between 550-650 depal CPH. 

We use to run higher with the autos but they're gone forever or until the team at HQ decides what we're using instead.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 24, 2021)

Hal said:


> We average between 550-650 depal CPH.
> 
> We use to run higher with the autos but they're gone forever or until the team at HQ decides what we're using instead.


I’m embarrassed tbh. Wecan’t hit above a 300 on a good day.


----------

